# Miniature Cauldron Creep



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I knowit's getting late in the year to be starting new projects, but this is one I've wanted to do for awhile. This is my take on Devil's Chariot's Cauldron Creep. I wanted to have a stirrer for my witch's room and this fit the bill perfectly.

I wanted to pattern it off DC's original sketch:









I used an old Wisecrack Jack from Gemmy (I still need to figure out how to hack him to get rid of those stupid jokes. Anyone?). 'Ol Jack was already articulated but with a few modifications I think he's creep worthy. the basic frame work is aluminum barstock. I had to put in eyehooks at his right elbow and left wrist. He stands about 32" tall.
















The motor is one a friend gave me from the scrap pile. Probably around 10-15 rpms. He is skinned with masking tape (to hide the framework) which will be painted with a brown color for aging.








Still have a ways to go with this one but at least the major mechanics are complete. I hope to get him up and running over the weekend.









All thanks to Devil's Chariot for the concept for this great prop!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The cauldron creep is one of my all-time favorite props, and I love seeing variations on him. I'm looking forward to seeing this little guy all finished and in action.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

This reminds me of the one Boysinboo gave to me. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> The cauldron creep is one of my all-time favorite props, and I love seeing variations on him. I'm looking forward to seeing this little guy all finished and in action.


It's one of my favorites too. And if imatation if the highest form of flattery then DC should be proud of his workmanship. I have changed the arms on my stirring witch to the CC style. Its amazing how big an improvement that made in the looks of the prop. Thanks for the inspiration Craig.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> And if imatation if the highest form of flattery then DC should be proud of his workmanship. I have changed the arms on my stirring witch to the CC style. Its amazing how big an improvement that made in the looks of the prop. Thanks for the inspiration Craig.


I have to agree. I checked with Craig to make sure he didn't mind a copy of his orginal concept. He said 'go ahead as long as you send pictures'.

I may try and put a little more bend in the legs. My hope is to have it running tonight and start on the cosmetics tomorrow. One change though, he won't be wearing the cool, punk, palm-frond head-dress. the jungle theme doesn't quite fit.

Thanks for the comments you guys. DT, do you have any pics of the one Boysinboo sent you?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sure.










MOV02367.flv video by lovermonkey - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid7.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@y260/lovermonkey/MOV02367


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

LOL I love mini creep already!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the pics DT! That's got a cool movement! 

The Mini-cauldron creep is complete and in the showroom (complete with new-car smell).


----------

